# 9 weeks since last period!!!



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi ladies

just wondering if any of you have had to take provera to start a period? I've not had one since november 25th!!! I've been looking for information but there isn't much about. 

My periods are normally pretty regular and I've felt like AF is coming for the last 6 weeks    

thanks scooby x


----------



## chris29 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi scooby- doo
I was in a similar situation to you my period took 55 days to come after a cancelled cycle due to a cyst!!! luckily last scan showed that cyst had gone and period was on its way - but i was getting so worried about it!!! have you been for a scan and had your bloods taken?  they will tell you whats going on inside!!!  Its so frustrating are you starting as soon as your AF appears?

Good luck hun

Chris x


----------

